# termites



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

termites...This is the worst i've seen ever...


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

:icon_eek: Never seen anything like that


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> :icon_eek: Never seen anything like that


 I don't see it often Chris..but I have seen it happen a few times ..They want the roof trusses ..That's where the leak started on the roof .the water falls to the SLAB then the termites follow the wet wood and rock....They will eat sheetrock...If ya look close at the stuff that looks like brown sand .That's the termite chittin out drywall.. They don't want the sheetrock ..They want that wet wood ..


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Mmm Termites.









I run into them occasionally too.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Steel frames have become very popular around here. I wonder why:whistling2:.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Amazing that they would go after the drywall board too. I wonder if they will go after the Chinese Drywall? :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ewe! Chinese drywall! :no:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ewe! Chinese drywall! :no:


:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> :yes:


Cool sir mixalot, we can turn your map into a geography lesson for you yanks

Which way is Canada, North, South, west ,Or east of you ????:whistling2:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Cool sir mixalot, we can turn your map into a geography lesson for you yanks
> 
> Which way is Canada, North, South, west ,Or east of you ????:whistling2:


By the looks of all the license plates around here. 
I am in Canada.:laughing: 
I've even started saying Eh? :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> By the looks of all the license plates around here.
> I am in Canada.:laughing:
> I've even started saying Eh? :yes:


LOL

Well in 15 more years, you will see me down there too:yes:

I will sneak you down some good beer:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> LOL
> 
> Well in 15 more years, you will see me down there too:yes:
> 
> I will sneak you down some good beer:thumbsup:


Perfect!








No complaining about how hot it is down here though. Ok? :whistling2:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Can't tell from that pic, are you sure they ate the gypsum? I've seen them eat the paper off both sides, wallpaper, even build new tunnels over wet mud, overnight. But dude, that is some sick damage.

"That ain't no house, sonny. It's a bunch of termites holding hands"
Uncle Bill


----------

